# 7/21 nipple/edge report



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are looking for great pics of pelagics being released with a bunch of highs fives and smiles after a 2 hour fight- this post is not for you. 

No fish for us yesterday. Not even a knockdown. 

Forecast had been questionble all week- bouncing back and forth between 1-2, 2-3, 3-4. The last one had said around 2 feet. You don’t know unless you go, so we went. 

Cleared Pensacola pass around 4:45-5am. Seas around 1 foot or less. Headed to nipple. The sun came up and so did the waves and wind. Put lines in as we approached the edge on way to nipple. Trolled down to nipple, the headed back a little north to the edge right above the nipple that runs east-west and ran hat a few times. Water at nipple was really clean and clear. Maybe even a little blue-ish. 

After a few passes with our plastics out, we got out the rigging floss, chin weights, and started rigging up some ballyhoo we had in a brine mix from the night before. This was our first attempt and we were really bad at it. We managed to get enough rigged up and put out a few on islanders and a few naked running behind teasers. No hits. But the waves were 3 feet and not very far apart. Several of our lines got tangled when my GPS and autonav freaked out for some reason and attempted a u turn. 45 minutes later we put the plastics back out... we’ll try the natural baits again but with calmer conditions.

Ran south since we could not run straight into the waves coming from the west. Then over to the elbow. Water was not as nice south of nipple as it was at nipple and edge. Green. 

Near the elbow we set a course for the pass and continued the beating for another few hours. Rough day out there. But we gave it a shot. Flying fish EVERYWHERE. Hundreds. No weeds, no lines, no floating pallets. Hiltons and Roffs did not have enough data for the week so we went out there blind and just tried area with bottom characteristics like the edge, nipple, and elbow, 

We’ll get’em Next time. Still a great day with friends. We had a great time even under less than ideal conditions.

To end on a positive note- we were cool out there all day from a nice breeze and sea spray.


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany (Jul 22, 2018)

What size boat was yall in? Sorry no fish but thanks for post.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

At least you tried and gained a little knowledge. Can't kill em every time. Better Luck next time.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Proline 251 walkaround.

We did learn a few things for sure!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I really enjoyed this report. Thank you.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks alot for the report. Really wishing this water would clear up in my range. Looks like a long run for the limited billfish tournament this weekend


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

We are fishing that too. If weather is good we’ll leave Friday after the captain’s meeting. Really hoping for some good reads on Hilton’s.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Try a pin rig and bait spring with your ilanders. Takes 30 sec to put a ballyhoo on. No need to mess with chin weights and rigging floss. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

